# Doctor - Can he charge for a return visit - ( not medical query )



## allthedoyles (17 Mar 2010)

We have twice been charged € 50 per consultation and € 25 for a return brief consultation .

Someone told us that it is on the Citizens Information website that a doctor cannot charge for a return visit if it is for the same diagnosis .

We cannot find this on the above website - anyone know if this is true ?


----------



## mathepac (17 Mar 2010)

I can confirm it's not on http://www.citizensinformation.ie/categories

I'd imagine that charges for private visits to your GP are a matter between you and doctor concerned.


----------



## shesells (17 Mar 2010)

Most doctors charge for all visits, medicine has become a business now rather than a caring profession. I can't see how there can be any legal basis for not charging even for the same diagnosis. You are lucky that your doctor offers a reduced return consultation fee, most don't.

You can always email information@citizensinformation.ie to double check?


----------



## PaddyBloggit (17 Mar 2010)

Never heard of it ... I've always been charged (fully) for returning visits.


----------



## AlbacoreA (18 Mar 2010)

In my experience it depends on the doctor. Some do and some don't.


----------



## sam h (18 Mar 2010)

agreed - it depends on the doctor, but I don't think there is any rule preventing him from charging for a return visit.

Some return visits would just be to repeat a prescription & som would be for more a more intense examination (though some may say that should be done the first time!!)

I had a return vist where my son had a small infection which didn' clear 100% after first course of anti-biotic.  Dropped in and expalian I'd need more - receptionist said the doctor would have to give it so I stood in the surgury for the 30 seconds it took to reprint the script & I was asked for a full consultation fee.  When I queried this (as I'd paid a full fee just 5 days before hand) I was give about €10 off......reluctantly!!!


----------



## PyritePete (18 Mar 2010)

25 euro return fee for Doctor to certify my better half, fit to return to work. Madness. 1/2 small "medical" checks, whole process took less than 1 minute.

Some doctors think its a contract they have with their patients...


----------

